# We need a governor like this guy...



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

*AUGUSTA, Maine - *
Maine's governor, who's trying to reduce welfare spending, said able-bodied people need to "get off the couch and get yourself a job."

Republican Gov. Paul LePage drew a standing ovation for his comment during the Maine GOP convention at the Augusta Civic Center.

LePage said Maine's welfare costs have grown so big that the welfare system is "cannibalizing" the rest of the state budget.

LePage told party members gathered Sunday that the Republican Party promised welfare reform and that "we must deliver on this promise."

http://www.wmtw.com/Gov-LePage-Get-...-job/-/8792672/12621802/-/ayg6wc/-/index.html


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Imagine a politician even SAYING that in Mass


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> Imagine a politician even SAYING that in Mass


The citizens of the Commonwealth would have to wisen up and actually elect a Republican Governor for that to ever have any chance in hell of even being talked about, much less happening.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Citizens of this "great" state need to grow some balls and stop pussy footing around issues. Hell, we continue to allow an illegal alien, who was supposed to have been deported years ago, to stay here. Even after an OUI, he still is here driving. Oh wait, a QWAF and a president as an uncle, gets you the golden ticket.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

frank said:


> The citizens of the Commonwealth would have to wisen up and actually elect a Republican Governor for that to ever have any chance in hell of even being talked about, much less happening.


Too bad this makes of the majority of the MA voting pool and hardworking, pragmatic people like I feel most of the members here consist of are the minority


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Too bad this makes of the majority of the MA voting pool and hardworking, pragmatic people like I feel most of the members here consist of are the minority


If they were holding hands, it would complete your post.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> If they were holding hands, it would complete your post.


They're actually walking to 7-11 to grab some astroglide...!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> They're actually walking to 7-11 to grab some astroglide...!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

While I agree with what the governor is saying Maine isn't really a thriving state right now.

Maybe their politicians can bring in any business other than another casino for once.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

doesn't help Lewiston is overrun with welfare parasites pouring in to the point the mayor asked them to stop coming because they didn't have the resources ( read - free stuff ) to support them.

even though they didn't speak any english these free loading immigrants knew one word.............racisim and of course used it to shout down the mayor as he tried to address the crowd.

no english, no jobs skills, aversion to the cold weather and what you get is welfare cheats hiding indoors all winter making more........................welfare cheats.

and the kicker is the church helps these do nothings over here in the first place.

( sorry about the rant )


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If any politician wanted to see first hand how bad it is, one ride-along would be the answer. How many contacts made in one shift yield a large portion of them holding EBT and MassHealth cards, with alleged bipolar-bad back-depression etc.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> While I agree with what the governor is saying Maine isn't really a thriving state right now.
> 
> Maybe their politicians can bring in any business other than another casino for once.


Another casino? The one and only "real" casino in Maine will be in Oxford, Maine, where the unemployment is high and the job market is slim. The new casino will be open in the next month or two and will employ 700-1200 employees (once everything is up and running.) So I need to ask, what is with your negative attitude with the casino there?

Also, the state isn't thriving because every time someone attempts to pull a permit, you have to jump through hoops to get it. If you have a company there, you get your ass taxed six ways to Sunday. There was a recent attempt from an air plane company to lease hangers at the now shut down NAS Brunswick and would have employed 600+ Mainers. They asked for a 10 year tax break to get the place up and running, the republicans in the state supported it, but the democrats shot it down. So they moved the majority of their new operations to Wisconsin and some in New Hampshire, where the tax initiative/break was enthusiastically offered and agreed upon.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Imagine a politician even SAYING that in Mass


That would happen just as soon as sheriffs' stop hosting clambakes............


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

SinePari said:


> large portion of them holding EBT and MassHealth cards, with alleged bipolar-bad back-depression etc.


The liberal voting base.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Another casino? The one and only "real" casino in Maine will be in Oxford, Maine, where the unemployment is high and the job market is slim. The new casino will be open in the next month or two and will employ 700-1200 employees (once everything is up and running.) So I need to ask, what is with your negative attitude with the casino there?


Most of those jobs are service oriented with shit pay. That won't help the area's economy.



> Also, the state isn't thriving because every time someone attempts to pull a permit, you have to jump through hoops to get it. If you have a company there, you get your ass taxed six ways to Sunday. There was a recent attempt from an air plane company to lease hangers at the now shut down NAS Brunswick and would have employed 600+ Mainers. They asked for a 10 year tax break to get the place up and running, the republicans in the state supported it, but the democrats shot it down. So they moved the majority of their new operations to Wisconsin and some in New Hampshire, where the tax initiative/break was enthusiastically offered and agreed upon.


I agree, which I'd why I said the politicians need to cut the shit and get rid of the red tape.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Citizens of this "great" state need to grow some balls and stop pussy footing around issues. Hell, we continue to allow an illegal alien, who was supposed to have been deported years ago, to stay here. Even after an OUI, he still is here driving. Oh wait, a QWAF and a president as an uncle, gets you the golden ticket.


Guess I should gave asked for an autograph when I had the chance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

